
Chinese teenager 'sells kidney to buy iPad and iPhone' - ignifero
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-13647438
======
VMG
Would you think it is a scandal if he was 30?

~~~
gallamine
Yeah, the real headline is "Chinese 17 year-old sells kidney without parents
knowledge."

------
DaveRobertsAhoy
Plenty of people selling kidneys to pay for food or hospital treatment for
relative. Or flights to Europe.

------
olalonde
On the other hand, he didn't have to pay an arm and a leg...

~~~
ignifero
What is he going to do when ipad 3 comes out?

------
mahmud
fuckwit alert!

